# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Лекции А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады (русский перевод 2012-13 годов)

## Yudhishthiranath das

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4017221

----------

